# Merc/tohatsu 25hp has restrictor plate but is at 25deg timing ???? (PICS)



## philippe12 (Feb 14, 2011)

Doing the 25hp to 30hp conversion, looked at the timing but it's already at 25deg but it's got the restrictor plate?. Did they ship them with same timing but just put a restrictor plate in the 25hp? i bought this motor brand new 2 years ago and have never messed with timing.

Maybe thats why it's always had kind of a bog mid throttle and run a bit wierd sometimes.
Do i just take the restrictor plate out and watch my plug color the first run?
I attached some pictures.


----------



## philippe12 (Feb 14, 2011)

next pic


----------



## philippe12 (Feb 14, 2011)

next pic


----------



## philippe12 (Feb 14, 2011)

.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I could be totally wrong here so correct me if I'm wrong as I've never set/checked timing on an outboard, but with any other motor I've worked on you need a timing light and the engine needs to be running...

-T


----------



## philippe12 (Feb 14, 2011)

There is no timing light required for this engine, the 30hp timing mark is 25deg at wot, that plate with the ticks on it moves with the throttle. The reference for the timing mark is that vertical notch where the crankcase halves meet. I can adjust the carb with plug color but it won't really make a huge difference as modern 2 stroke outboards are fixed jet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right, grabbed my manual for a new merc 9.9.
Shows 30° advance at WOT. I've got some catch up reading to do.
Looks like the electronic control module does all the work.
It adjusts spark timing based on the crank position sensor.
No more manual adjustment.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I can go back to bed now, I've already learned something new today!


----------

